
Show HN: TrueSeller – Who Is Selling on Amazon - spy888
https://www.trueseller.co/
======
WaitWaitWha
Interesting, but would need some disclosure and explanation.

All the links are affiliate links.

In several instances although Amazon would display "by <vendor>" the website
returns "Sold By: 3rd Party", and an affiliate link. ex. [B0814GF8MW]

It did show 1 out of 10 times where the vendor may have multiple names.
[B0178HOTOU]

~~~
spy888
Good point! We will add text to the site that we use affiliate links.

------
kburman
Does this work only for .com?

